# can you guys help me identify this kind of dog?



## USArmyWS6 (Mar 25, 2009)

my friend said it was a wolf dog pup but it doesnt look like any pup Ive ever seen. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Cheeto (Mar 25, 2009)

Without seeing it in a standing position, it looks a bit like a Corgi.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a Corgi to me also.  Cute as all get out too!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

yup, i third the Corgi....Pembroke, to be exact...wolf pups don't ever come in that colour/marking....


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

It's the devil!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

It looks like a Pembroke Welsh Corgi pup to me. I can tell you that it's definitely not a wolf pup.


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Definitely looks like a Corgi pup to me too.


----------



## BindiRasc (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I vote a little angel. How absolutely adorable!!!


----------

